
Ask HN: Will you buy one of the new iPhones? - FreeHugs
Personally, I do not see any reason to buy one of those. I would love to hear from fellow hackers and founders: What could be a reason to get one?
======
Spooky23
Yes, probably after Christmas. I usually replace mine every 2-3 years or so.
The batteries are much better than they were, so I go longer than I did.

I use androids too at work so I’m familiar with both. To me, it’s the best
phone and platform for my needs. I would never use a Google device without
commercial terms for GSuite and Chrome.

------
Nextgrid
No. It’s too big, doesn’t have a home button not Touch ID and doesn’t have
bezels for holding it without interacting with on-screen elements. I’m tempted
to buy a spare iPhone 8 just in case my current one dies.

------
blaerk
The only reason I can think of is that Apple will make performance
incrementally worse for every iOS update, eventually the performance of your
"old" iPhone will be unbearable and you just "have" to get a new one.

~~~
FreeHugs
Why not a $100 android phone? I have been using those for years and years now
and never had an urge to get something else.

------
arthev
I'll be upgrading to a dumbphone once my current smartphone croaks.

I haven't noticed any significant benefit from having a smartphone.
Admittedly, gps maps are somewhat convenient.

------
jolmg
My phone is fine for now, but when I do get a new one I think I'd like it to
be a Moto Z* with a dev kit for moto mods.

------
tcbasche
I think they're just too expensive for something you carry around all day and
could potentially drop into a lake.

------
kevinherron
If I drop/break/lose my iPhone 8 before next year's phones, yes. Otherwise I'm
fine for now.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Status! IPhone's are a status symbols. All that matters to most common buyers
is that they are physically different so that people know they have the new
phone.

My 150 dollar phone is good enough but no one will care that I have one. If I
had a new iphone, people would look twice and ask about it.

It's all about perceived social standing.

Apple is a marketing power house 1st then a tech one.

No, I won't be buying one.

~~~
danbolt
Would you say a Pixel 2 is a status symbol too?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Not in the same way but among the techies, yes.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
No because I have a XS. May be next time.

------
randomdribble
No, my next phone will be a linux phone.

~~~
FreeHugs
That would be awesome. But will there be a trustworthy distro?

And will it be able to run all those apps that these days you need to use all
kind of services?

~~~
neilsimp1
> And will it be able to run all those apps that these days you need to use
> all kind of services?

I'm hoping the answer to that on the Librem 5, PinePhone, and any other Linux
phones to come out, is PWAs.

